# Trouble Uploading Pictures



## McCallum and Sons (Nov 3, 2013)

I was trying to upload some job pictures and it would only upload one of the three then it would say upload fail even doing one at a time. Has anyone run into this and have a solution?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Is the file to large?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

the file is too big you must reduce the size


----------



## McCallum and Sons (Nov 3, 2013)

That's what I figured out. I will figure out how to resize them and post.


----------



## McCallum and Sons (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you guys for the help. I was able to resize them and create a couple of albums.


----------

